

How to Turn a Boeing 747 Into an Indoor Water Park - nowsourcing
http://www.asb.tv/blog/2011/04/747-wave-pool/

======
dotBen
Um, this place a space & aviation museum AND water park.

That's so awesome! It's in McMinnville, OR if anyone wants to go.

[http://www.evergreenmuseum.org/#/the-museum/about-the-
museum...](http://www.evergreenmuseum.org/#/the-museum/about-the-
museum/contact)

------
The_Fox
Once while driving down to the Oregon coast, I was very surprised to be
driving through a rural area and suddenly see a 747 parked near the highway,
at what appeared to be a very small airfield. Now that I know what the place
is, I definitely won't visit the coast again without going to the Evergreen
Aviation & Space Museum.

If you're not into water slides, maybe some of these exhibits at the museum
next door will interest you:

\- Spruce Goose

\- Mercury Space Capsule

\- NASA X-38

\- SR-71 Blackbird

~~~
turbodog
The museum is awesome. It's amazing what you can accumulate if you put your
mind to it and have a ton of money to back up your intentions.

They were hoping to get one of the space shuttles, but that didn't work out.
Seattle's Museum of Flight lost out on that one as well.

------
ben1040
In the extremely likely event of a water landing, your seat cushion can be
used as a flotation device!

